# Fill irregular shaped deep hole in wood.



## TxHomeowner (May 7, 2014)

I need to fill an irregular shaped hole in a very thick wooden plank.  The dimensions are 2.5" long x 2.25" wide x 2" deep. 

What compound should I use to totally fill this void?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2014)

Why not take and make a wooden plug to fill the void?


----------



## bud16415 (May 7, 2014)

Is it to be painted or do you want something like a furniture quality. I have fixed holes in window sills with bondo type automotive filler when I knew it was to be painted. I have even used drywall screws and put them in at angle below flush kind of like rebar and then filled with auto filler. 

Wood fillers won't work on a huge hole as well. 

The idea of a wood inset is also good if you have the skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2014)

Some what depends on what the wood is being used for. How bad can it be, just tell us the story.


----------



## kok328 (May 7, 2014)

I like the wood plug idea but, be sure to cut the hole to the size of the plug instead of the other way around, especially with an irregular shaped hole.


----------



## inspectorD (May 8, 2014)

I would do a wooden Duchman. Kind of like this or a butterfly.. works the best and fills the void.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMcXwmoOExI[/ame]


----------



## TxHomeowner (May 8, 2014)

After filling the wood will be sanded, primed and painted with oil based exterior paint.  I am repurposing an old short wooden yard light post with wooded base.  The hole is in the square plank base.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## bud16415 (May 8, 2014)

The polyester resin (bondo) would be the way to go IMO given that repair.


----------



## bud16415 (May 8, 2014)

I posted a tip the other day if you use the bondo product. get a couple of the throwaway cards from the gas station and use them for mixing it on a board and also applying it to the wood. best tool around and throw away when done.


----------



## jmc0319 (May 10, 2014)

Not sure about anyone else but I have used a product named Famowood. It comes in many colors but that doesn't matter in this case. There is zero shrinkage once dried. Sanding & painting or staining is fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2014)

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20460611,00.html


----------



## slownsteady (May 11, 2014)

made a similar repair to the corner of a window. I think it was a Minwax 2-part product that came in a can. Not a high tech thingie like the gun, but it worked very well.


----------



## slownsteady (May 12, 2014)

> I would do a wooden Duchman. Kind of like this or a butterfly.. works the best and fills the void.



I just watched this video (on the previous page) and I was wondering....

i would think one of reasons to use a butterfly with that specific shape is to pull the gap (the crack in the table) together. He probably could have done that with a couple of bar clamps, and then chisel out the dutchman. Any reason why that wouldn't work?


----------



## inspectorD (May 12, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> I just watched this video (on the previous page) and I was wondering....
> 
> i would think one of reasons to use a butterfly with that specific shape is to pull the gap (the crack in the table) together. He probably could have done that with a couple of bar clamps, and then chisel out the dutchman. Any reason why that wouldn't work?



The reason I use a wooden dutchman, is because it all moves at the same rate with humidity and temp. The wood fillers do not always hold up like you would like, it all depends on their use. The wood lasts as long as the glue holding it in. The OP can do anything they want, as it will fill the void. But then there is the difference between what a Professional does, and what a homeowner does or wants and can put up with as a final product.. :2cents:


----------

